

Steve Jobs on Paul Rand and the NeXT logo [video] - grinich
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xb8idEf-Iak

======
poub
I think the best part is:

3:10 to 3:29

Steve:

I asked him if he would come up with a few options. And Rand said:

« No. I will solve your problem for you and you will pay me. And you don’t
have to use the solution.

If you want different options, go and talk to other people.

But I’ll solve your problem the best I know how. And you’ll use it or not,
that’s up to you. You’re the client.

But you'll pay me. »

Steve Jobs (NeXT Inc.) paid Paul Rand $100,000 in 1986 to create the NeXT
brand identity.

